# Guitar Dudes (and Dudesses, because why not?)



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

It's impossible to play Misirlou exactly the way Dick Dale did in 1963 unless you are exceptionally well-practiced at playing your guitar upside down without changing the order of the strings, so that the E string is on top, and so on. Dick Dale was left-handed, so he just flipped his first guitar over, left the strings where they were, and learned to play it that way.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

A couple of guitar masters and a Phil Collins.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

Kyle Brock looking his age but sounding as good as ever.
This one just sounds fun.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2021)

Super great vids, Mur!

I fell in love with this mans playing.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2021)

Here is another one of my favourites!

His name is Estas Tonne.

Some of the most prettiest guitar playing I have ever heard.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Super great vids, Mur!
> 
> I fell in love with this mans playing.


Love to see bass guitarists doing stuff with their instrument that you don't expect.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2021)

This guy is amazing!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> This guy is amazing!


Nice bluesy groove!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2021)

Another from Luca Trapletti


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Nice bluesy groove!


His playing reaches way inside of me.

I came across him last year and played his selections for days.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2021)

Are you familiar with Tommy Emmanuel, Mur?

I just love his version of Classical gas originally played by Mason Williams.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 15, 2021)

Legends, Carlos Santana and John Lee Hooker.

Isn't this beautiful.






The original release.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Are you familiar with Tommy Emmanuel, Mur?
> 
> I just love his version of Classical gas originally played by Mason Williams.


I don't think I've ever heard him play (until your video) but I remember he was close to Chet Atkins toward the end of Atkins' life, I think. They recorded something together, which I believe was Chet Atkins' last recording. I remember watching an interview about it some years ago.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Legends, Carlos Santana and John Lee Hooker.
> 
> Isn't this beautiful.
> 
> ...


Santana was one of the greats. That's cool he got to record with John Lee Hooker!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

The Forbidden Riff


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 15, 2021)

Speaking of Carlos...I heard 'Black Magic Woman' on the radio yesterday....gawd it sounded so good.  had to crank it up.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 15, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Speaking of Carlos...I heard 'Black Magic Woman' on the radio yesterday....gawd it sounded so good.  had to crank it up.


What prompted me to start this thread was finding some CDs that I haven't seen in years, Pink Floyd's Dark Side, Best of Dick Dale, and Santana's Guitar Heaven.


----------



## Irwin (Jun 16, 2021)

I saw Dick Dale with Robert Cray a while back. Good show!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)

*2fer!





*


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> What prompted me to start this thread was finding some CDs that I haven't seen in years, Pink Floyd's Dark Side, Best of Dick Dale, and Santana's Guitar Heaven.


I have a modernized turntable that I forgot to have my handyman put out for me so I could listen to some of my old albums I have stashed in a closet.  Been wanting to listen to some old Quicksilver Messenger Service, Beatles, and Boz Scaggs.  I miss hearing them!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It's impossible to play Misirlou exactly the way Dick Dale did in 1963 unless you are exceptionally well-practiced at playing your guitar upside down without changing the order of the strings, so that the E string is on top, and so on. Dick Dale was left-handed, so he just flipped his first guitar over, left the strings where they were, and learned to play it that way.


Jimi Hendrix could play superb that way. He also played left handed with the normal order.






Rolling Stone names Hendrix best guitarist ever


----------



## Irwin (Jun 16, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It's impossible to play Misirlou exactly the way Dick Dale did in 1963 unless you are exceptionally well-practiced at playing your guitar upside down without changing the order of the strings, so that the E string is on top, and so on. Dick Dale was left-handed, so he just flipped his first guitar over, left the strings where they were, and learned to play it that way.


I think Dick Dale used an open tuning so he could play chords, but yeah, he kept it strung like a right-handed guitar, as did Otis Rush, Albert King, and a few other blues guitarists of the '50s and '60s.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I think Dick Dale used an open tuning so he could play chords, but yeah, he kept it strung like a right-handed guitar, as did Otis Rush, Albert King, and a few other blues guitarists of the '50s and '60s.


That's right! I'd forgotten about Otis Rush.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 16, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Jimi Hendrix could play superb that way. He also played left handed with the normal order.


Thanks, ya can't have a great_ guitar dudes_ thread without mention of Hendrix!


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 16, 2021)

Back in the day when blues was relatively unknown to the general public, a lot of old-time musicians made their own guitars out of whatever they could find.
"There is something about the voice and soul of an acoustic, homemade guitar that feels like a musical time machine for me.  This small cigar box guitar, with a hand-hammered tin can for a resonator was built by Homegrown Strings.  It was one of the first cigar box guitars I ever played, and I've recorded with it more than just about any other guitar. The tone sits somewhere between a banjo and resonator, and it's strung up with the highest 4 strings (D-G-B-E) from a 6-string pack." - Justin Johnson


----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Are you familiar with Tommy Emmanuel, Mur?
> 
> I just love his version of Classical gas originally played by Mason Williams.


Tommy is considered a guitar god by many.  He is an amazing musician.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> Tommy is considered a guitar god by many.  He is an amazing musician.


An amazing musician indeed.

The gorgeous summer weather brings the buskers out, and I always give them my time, and if I have some spare change I'll toss it into their guitar cases.

Love real music that comes from the soul.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 20, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> An amazing musician indeed.
> 
> The gorgeous summer weather brings the buskers out, and I always give them my time, and if I have some spare change I'll toss it into their guitar cases.
> 
> Love real music that comes from the soul.


'buskers'????
Talk to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 20, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> 'buskers'????
> Talk to me.


Buskers: a person who performs music or other entertainment in the street or another public place for monetary donations.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It's impossible to play Misirlou exactly the way Dick Dale did in 1963 unless you are exceptionally well-practiced at playing your guitar upside down without changing the order of the strings, so that the E string is on top, and so on. Dick Dale was left-handed, so he just flipped his first guitar over, left the strings where they were, and learned to play it that way.



Oh Murrmurr you really outdid yourself with this one. As the worlds biggest wannabee axeman my short list of the best of the best lead guitarist would span Earth a thousand times over but before I post my personal favorites I'll post the industry's top 100, 50, 25,10, 5 and the best according to different polls.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guitarist

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead_guitar

www.guitarworld.com/features/the-100-greatest-guitarists-of-all-time

www.loudersound.com/features/the-50-greatest-guitarists-of-all-time

www.themystique.com/music/the-25-best-rock-guitarists-of-all-time/?view-all&chrome=1

www.ledgernote.com/blog/interesting/best-guitarists-of-all-time/

www.9changes.com/top-5-guitarist-you-ever-heard-of/

www.loudersound.com/news/jimi-hendrix-voted-greatest-guitarist-of-all-time


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 20, 2021)

Numbers 1 thru 5 of my best 30 axemen

1. Sir David Gilmour



www.davidgilmour.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Gilmour






2. Eric Clapton



www.ericclapton.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Clapton






3. Carlos Santana



www.santana.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlos_Santana






4. Prince



www.prince.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prince_(musician)






5. Jeff Beck



www.jeffbeck.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeff_Beck


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 21, 2021)

The Best Guitar Solos of Pete Townshend​


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 21, 2021)

6. Jimi Hendrix



www.jimihendrix.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimi_Hendrix






7. Pete Townshend


www.petetownshend.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Townshend






8. Jimi Page



www.jimmypage.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jimmy_Page






9. Slash



www.slashonline.com

https://en.wikipedia.com/wiki/Slash_(musician)






10. Eddie Van Halen



www.facebook.com/eddievanhalen

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Van_Halen


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 21, 2021)

@FastTrax  Slash was overrated, imo. I liked some of Guns n Roses stuff, and he played some pretty cool stuff on recordings but he never played it like that live, so I'm not sure - maybe he needed the solitude of a studio. He was no Van Halen, that's for sure.

I really dig your other choices, though.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 21, 2021)

11. Dick Dale



www.facebook.com/DickDale1937/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Dale






12. John McLaughlin



www.johnmclaughlin.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_McLaughlin_(musician)






13. Leslie_West



www.facebook.com/lesliewestmountain

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leslie_West






14. Jerry Garcia



www.jerrygarcia.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Garcia






15. Mark Knopfler



www.markknopfler.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Knopfler


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 21, 2021)

Gosh you guys...all blasts from the past.

Love it!!


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 21, 2021)

16.  Frank Zappa



www.zappa.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Zappa






17.  Stevie Ray Vaughan



www.srvofficial.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stevie_Ray_Vaughan






18. Yngwie Malmsteen



www.yngwiemalmsteen.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yngwie_Malmsteen






19. Joe Satriani



www.satriani.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Satriani






20. Steve Vai



www.vai.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Vai


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 21, 2021)

Ana...






or Asturias?


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 21, 2021)

21. Les Paul



www.lespaulfoundation.org

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Paul






22. Nokie Edwards



www.nokieedwards.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokie_Edwards






23. Tim Renwick



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Renwick






24. Neal Schon



www.schonmusic.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neal_Schon






25. Johnny "Guitar" Watson



www.facebook.com/Johnny_Guitar-Watson_44584411656/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_"Guitar"_Watson


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 21, 2021)

@FastTrax - Huge fan of Les Paul here. And with Mary Ford's vocals, I could listen all day.


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 21, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> @FastTrax - Huge fan of Les Paul here. And with Mary Ford's vocals, I could listen all day.



Les Paul was the true pioneer in guitar showmanship without all the acrobatics and visual stimulation. You didn't need an overpriced front and center seat in a football sized venue, dope or excessive drink to enjoy a true axemaster at his craft. IMHO knowingly or not every axeman from Jazz to Grunge were in some way influenced by him.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 21, 2021)

Here's Nokie Edwards doing a fairly recent performance. The best ones only get smoother as they age.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 21, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Les Paul was the true pioneer in guitar showmanship without all the acrobatics and visual stimulation. You didn't need an overpriced front and center seat in a football sized venue, dope or excessive drink to enjoy a true axemaster at his craft. IMHO knowingly or not every axeman from Jazz to Grunge were in some way influenced by him.


There are very few great rock and jazz guitarists who haven't mentioned his name. And if I remember right, Les Paul mentioned in an old interview that he was heavily influenced by Django Reinhardt, the king of gypsy jazz (the _creator_ of gypsy jazz, as far as I know).


----------



## win231 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 22, 2021)

Terry Kath​*Terry Alan Kath* (January 31, 1946 – January 23, 1978) was an American musician and songwriter, best known as a  founding member of the rock band Chicago. He played guitar and sang lead vocals on many of the band's early hit singles. He has been praised by the band for his guitar skills and Ray Charles-influenced vocal style.

Growing up in a musical family, Kath took up a variety of instruments in his teens, including the *drums* and banjo. He played bass in a number of bands in the mid-1960s, before settling on the guitar when forming the group that became Chicago. His guitar playing was an important component of the group's sound from the start of their career. He used a number of different guitars, but eventually became identified with a Fender Telecaster fitted with a single neck-position humbucker pickup combined with a bridge position angled single-coil pickup and decorated with numerous stickers.* Kath was also said to be Jimi Hendrix's favorite guitarist.**[1]*

Kath struggled with health issues and drug abuse towards the end of the 1970s. He died in January 1978 from an unintentional self-inflicted gunshot wound to the head. The bereavement tempted Chicago to consider disbanding, but they ultimately decided to resume as is signified by their memorial song "Alive Again". To commemorate his musicianship, they issued the 1997 album, _The Innovative Guitar of Terry Kath.

This is a documentary done by Terry's Daughter about her Dad. Features a lot of Terries guitar playing, and let's you get a feel for a guitar legends 
life that was very unique. It is 1:20:00 long... Spellbinding.

Chicago: The Terry Kath Experience

watch what he does with the solo in a live performance of "25 or 6 to 4"!!





_


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 22, 2021)

Okay now this is my short list of dudesses

1. Machan Taylor



www.machantaylor.com

https://tisch.nyu.edu/about/directory/clive-davis-institute/1322562642






2.  Lita Ford



www.litafordonline.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lita_Ford






3. Bonnie Raitt




www.bonnirraitt.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonnie_Raitt






4. Marni Stern



www.myspace.com/marnistern1

https://en.wikipedia.org/watch?v=Marnie_Stern






5. Sarah Lipstate



www.instagram.com/lipstate/?hl=en


----------



## Irwin (Jun 22, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Terry Kath​*Terry Alan Kath* (January 31, 1946 – January 23, 1978) was an American musician and songwriter, best known as a  founding member of the rock band Chicago. He played guitar and sang lead vocals on many of the band's early hit singles. He has been praised by the band for his guitar skills and Ray Charles-influenced vocal style.
> 
> Growing up in a musical family, Kath took up a variety of instruments in his teens, including the *drums* and banjo. He played bass in a number of bands in the mid-1960s, before settling on the guitar when forming the group that became Chicago. His guitar playing was an important component of the group's sound from the start of their career. He used a number of different guitars, but eventually became identified with a Fender Telecaster fitted with a single neck-position humbucker pickup combined with a bridge position angled single-coil pickup and decorated with numerous stickers.* Kath was also said to be Jimi Hendrix's favorite guitarist.**[1]*
> 
> ...


Terry Kath was a monster on guitar! I'm going to watch that documentary this evening. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 27, 2021)

Wowee-wow!


----------



## FastTrax (Jun 27, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Wowee-wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! And here I thought Prince had a wild axe.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 27, 2021)

Is that Dick Dale as he looks today in the bottom pic?

His music has a little bit of Mediterranean flair in parts of it.  In that video^^^^


----------



## Oris Borloff (Jun 28, 2021)

Samantha Fish  

Joe Bonamassa

Both are in the video.


----------



## Lara (Mar 12, 2022)

Marty McFly's Epic Guitar Playing in Back to the Future
Slide bar to the *6 minute mark to start.*..


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Bella (May 6, 2022)

This thread has some of my favorite guitarists! I had to bump it up to include two of the greatest guitar players I've ever heard.

Rodrigo Sanchez and Gabriela Quintero met in Mexico when they were teenagers while playing in a heavy metal band. When they were first starting out, in 1999, they went to Europe. Their first stop was Ireland, where they stayed for eight years. They landed in Dublin with $1000 and spoke no English. A Mexican woman had offered them her house, but when they got there they found out they couldn't stay there after all. The taxi driver drove them around all night looking for a place to stay. They eventually found a place to rent, but soon ran out of money. So, they had to busk.

Although their musical influences are nuevo flamenco, rock, and heavy metal, they refer to it as fusion. They've been playing together for over twenty years in top venues all over the world. If you've seen the movies "Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides," "Puss In Boots," among others, or the TV show "Breaking Bad," you've heard their music. In 2010, they played at the White House. In 2020, their album "Mettavolution" won a Grammy Award for Best Contemporary Instrumental Album.

Gabriela is not just a rhythm guitarist without peer, but also a master percussionist, and Rodrigo is simply a master of his instrument. Together they're ... well, you tell me. Watch in full screen if you can.
















Ruby


----------

